# North Midland Curry Friday, 19th April



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Hi follks, as a change to the monthly meet I'm suggesting a curry at the Viceroy Indian restaurant in Bollington on Friday, 19th April. [English food available for non curry fans!!]
http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington/

Meet at the Legh Arms in Adlington at 6:30pm, then go for a short drive to be at the Viceroy no later than 7:30pm for the meal.

Who is up for it?

For the meeting place of the Legh Arms see here:
http://www.greatbritishcarvery.co.uk/our-pubs/legh-arms

*Coming so far are:*

Richard
Dani
Peter&Simon
poor1
Simon&Sharon
Jonathan&Emma
John
Scott

?Alan?
?beepcake?


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Yes please Dani but I'm not going anywhere near John's special sauce this time!

Peter and Simon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> I'm not going anywhere near John's special sauce this time!


 :lol: :lol: :lol:

1st post updated


----------



## poor1 (Dec 28, 2011)

ANOTHER


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

poor1 said:


> ANOTHER


You're on the list [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I am interested in this, diary permitting.. Is this a decent curry house, or do we need to steer clear of the "meat"? 

If i can make it i can bring my vcds if anyone needs anything doing or codes read.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

beepcake said:


> I am interested in this, diary permitting.. Is this a decent curry house, or do we need to steer clear of the "meat"?
> 
> If i can make it i can bring my vcds if anyone needs anything doing or codes read.


Hi beepcake,
the Viceroy is a very, very, very decent curry house. One of my long standing favourites. Would be great to see you on the day 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And I just heard that Jonathan&Emma and Siomon&Sharon will be coming


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Marvellous, another Viceroy curry - the spice of life, the nectar of the gods, sends me into the realms of etherial delight, with naga chilli bursting on the palette with intense burning flavour accompanied by the perfumed delights of paradise, leaving you with a long lasting warm glowing evening to remember and morning to remind you. The papadums and pickles are nice too :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Are getting carried away? :roll:


----------



## ScoTT75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Hi Dani,

Thanks for the invite to this. As a new TT owner and TTF/TTOC member, it'd be great to meet others in what I've now learnt is "North Midlands"!

Doesn't look like I can get a babysitter, so I'd be on my own. I'll trust that you don't bite, and hope you can all resist teasing me about my unmodified, mark 2 car!  

Just need to confirm work won't preclude, but for now presume I'll be there.

Cheers

Scott


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

That's great Scott. Looking forward to meeting you 

And I can certainly confirm that I don't bite (well, only a little at times) :roll:

See you a week tomorrow and welcome again to the TTOC

Dani


----------



## beepcake (May 17, 2002)

I'm not going to be able to make this one, but please ping me if you organise the next one.. I do like my curry


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

beepcake said:


> I'm not going to be able to make this one, but please ping me if you organise the next one.. I do like my curry


I will certainly do that 

Enjoy whatever you're doing ,,,,,, I know we'll be enjoying the curry


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Only one get up to go


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

And table is booked


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

What a marvellous cruise and curry event! Thanks for organising Dani


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> What a marvellous cruise and curry event! Thanks for organising Dani


And I never saw you use the Da Bombe sauce.

Thanks all for coming  See you for the bowling cruise next month


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Thanks for a great evening guys - I'll have to try those roads again without winter tyres!

I've named this photo Sheep, sheep LEFT, RIGHT and centre.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

At least they didn't dart across the road but trundled slowly :roll:


----------



## ScoTT75 (Mar 22, 2013)

Thanks for the invite and for organising, Dani. I enjoyed the drive, and meeting everyone - hoping to make another one soon.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thanks for coming Scott, it was great meeting you.

I owe you £3 change from the meal so make sure you join us for the Ten-pin bowling cruise to Chesterfield next month :wink: 

I'll be posting up details pretty soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Yes, nice to meet you Scott and a fellow veggie too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

When is the next one Dani?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The next North Midlands meet is on Friday, 7th June but it's not a curry. I'll be posting up soon


----------

